# Oase Icefree Thermo



## smonkey (26. Sep. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Tagen beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema Eisfreihalter. Wie zu fast allen Themen gibt es ja auch hier die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen. Von unnötig bis essentiell ist dabei alles vertreten.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich zu der Ansicht gekommen, dass ein freie Stelle im Eis zumindest nicht schaden kann. Den Geldbeutel mal ausgenommen.

Nun habe ich entdeckt das Oase diesen Herbst eine neue Produktreihe mit dem Namen "Icefree Thermo" herausbringt. Im Unterschied zu dem bereits bewährten "Icefree 20" besitzen die neuen Produkte ein stromfressendes Heizelement. Dafür sollen die neuen Eisfreihalter aber auch für niedrigere Gewässer und tiefere Temperaturen geeignet sein.
Da unser Teich auf immerhin 700m ü NN und dazu noch an einer sehr windigen Anhöhe doch schon sehr kalte Temperaturen aushalten muss und zudem mit ca. 120 cm relativ flach ist, scheinen sich die neuen Produkte ja regelrecht anzubieten.

Nun zu meiner Frage, was haltet ihr von den neuen Eisfreihaltern? Macht dies in meinem Fall überhaupt Sinn? Wie sieht es mit den Stromkosten aus? 330 Watt über Wochen oder Monate hinweg, da verdoppelt sich ja gleich die Stromrechnung, oder kann man das so nicht rechnen?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Kommentare!


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hallo Smonkey,
Die Beschreibung an sich klingt nicht schlecht.

Die Bilder halten sich ja in Grenzen und die technische Beschriebung auch.

Dem einen Bild nach würde ich interpretieren, dass neben dem Heizelement auch ein kleiner Lüfter enthalten ist, der die Oberfläche minimal in Bewegung hält (bewegtes Wasser friert einen tick langsamer)... aber letzteres ist nur geraten, da es ja keine Angaben seitens Oase gibt.

Was die Stromkosten angeht... im ungünstigsten Fall läuft was Ding mit voller Leistung 24h und den ganzen Winter.... das Problem hat man aber im Prinzip mit allen Heizmethoden.

Vielleicht solltest Du in Erwägung ziehen den Teich zusätzlich abzudecken (Teichbälle, Luftpolsterfolie, Styrodur usw. Tipps gibt es hier im Forum  )

Verringert den Verlust von Wärme, verringert somit die Heizkosten über Strom und kann, meist nach kurzer Reinigung, im Folgejahr wiede reingesetzt werden und amortisiert sich dann nach recht kurzer Zeit durch die gesparten Stromkosten


----------



## Stephan D (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hallo ,

deck den Teich besser ab wenn eine Gefährdung vorherscht ,  und pack unten einen Heizstab rein .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## LotP (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

grad mir das alles auch mal angeschaut.

Also es scheint 2 verschiedene geben zu werden.
eine 330er und eine 200W- Version.

... werde mir keinen kaufen, da Teich recht groß und wenig Fische. Hatte nach diesen Winter keine Probleme trotz, dass es wochenlang zu zogefroren war, dass man drauf stehen konnte.

*ABER*...
... wenn ich mir einen kaufen würde, dann den 330er.

der 200er braucht zwar wesentlich weinger Strom, jedoch hat anscheinend nur die 330er eine Temperaturmessung (-aktivierung). Darum kann ich mir vorstellen, dass - wenns als solches funktioniert - das 330 u.U. Stromtechniksch sogar billiger kommen und effektiver ist.
(Denke wenn die 200er diese Funktion hätte, wäre sie wie bei der 330 erwähnt)


----------



## smonkey (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die flotten Antworten. Werde mich auf jeden Fall erst mal etwas mit dem Thema Abdeckung beschäftigen. Wobei es mir so spontan schwer fällt zu verstehen, was eine Abdeckung bei -20° und gefrorenem Boden bezwecken soll.

@ LotP: Ja genau, es gibt zwei Varianten, wie von Dir beschrieben mit 200 und 330 Watt. Und genau, die große hat den Frostwächter. Wobei die größere ohnehin schon wegen der höheren Leistung sinnvoller sein dürfte. Preisunterschied sind wohl gerade mal ~20€. 

Ach noch etwas: Hatte ich vergessen eingangs zu erwähnen. Wir haben dieses Jahr viele Jungfische. Gewöhnliche Goldfische, ca. 20 in der Zahl und erst ein paar Monate alt. Wie kriege ich die gesund durch den Winter?

Danke


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hi Smonkey,
die Abdeckungen verhindern einfach, dass Du mit dem Heizstab die Umgebung heizt... . Oder andersherum: würde der teich im Winter keine Wärme an die Luft abgeben (Boden lasse ich der Einfachheit halber mal aus), dann würde das Wasser auch nicht kälter werden... .
Mit einer Isolierung dauert es dann eben länger, bis der Teich zufriert, da hast Du schon mal recht.
Allerdings brauchst Du in einem isolierten Teich weniger heizen, um ihn eisfrei zu halten. In diesem Fall würde es dann Sinn machen, den Heizer über Temperatur zu regeln... . Die Extra-Kosten für den Regler sparst Du dann schnell über die Stromrechnung.


----------



## Klausile (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hallo Smonkey,

auch mit 330 W wirst Du in deiner Umgebung kauf Erfolg haben. Bei mir ist vor drei Jahren ein 400 W Edelstahl-Heizier eingefrohren, Also den Heizer konnnte ich natürlich rausnehmen, aber der Eisfreie Bereich um den Heizstab war gerade mal 1 mm breit - also rennt das Ding auch den ganzen Winter durch  und mit Ihm der Stromzähler.
Ohne eine Form der Isolierung wirst du da wenig Freude dran haben. Bei 120 cm Wassertiefe wird das sehr heikel - bei mir vor drei Jahren und eben recht langem Frost ist die Wassertemperatur unter dem Eis auf 0,5°C gefallen - mit entsprechenden Verlusten an Tieren.
Seit dem Decke ich meinen Teich im Herbst mit PE Bällen ab, Sobald Frost droht kommt noch ein Dack dazu und ein 3 KW Heizer mit Thermostat hält dann das Wasser auf +3°C.
Dank der Isolierunt halten sich die Stromkosten in Grenzen - sind je nach Winter ca. 300 - 400 kwh die ich für den Teich brauche - also für mich alles im Rahmen.
Angeblich soll das Teil von OASE ja bis minus 20° eisfrei halten - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, schon gar nicht, wenn da noch ein stetiger Wind über den Teich geht.
Also PE-Bälle wären wohl das Minimum was du bei deinem Teich zusätzlich bräutest.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nori (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Ich halte jegliche Aufheizerei bei einem Teich von 1,2m Maximaltiefe und einem Goldfischbesatz für unnötig.
Lass eine Sprudelplatte mit einem 16Watt Kolben-Kompressor durchlaufen (am besten kombiniert mit einem Styrophorfreihalter - man hängt ne 10-er oder 13-er Platte im Inneren des Rings auf etwa 20-30cm Tiefe ab) und das reicht.
Wenn der Teich trotzdem mal 2-3 Wochen zufrieren sollte, dann macht das den Goldis auch nichts.
Ich handhabe das seit einigen Jahren so (mein Teich liegt auf ca. 400 m ü.NN) und hatte so gut wie keine Verluste (wenn mal ein zu Neugieriger festfriert hätte auch ne Heizung nicht helfen können)

Gruß Nori


----------



## smonkey (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hallo noch mal,

ich habe heute das gute Wetter genutzt und schon mal Filter und Pumpe entfernt. Ich denke in dem Punkt gibt mir jeder recht, dass es keinen Sinn macht die Pumpe den Winter über durchlaufen zulassen? Da die Pumpe auf Grund der Trichterform des Teiches nur am tiefsten Punkt liegen kann, würde ich damit ja nur das Wasser in der tiefen Zone unnötig umwälzen und abkühlen. Belehrt mich bitte wenn das falsch ist.

Nun stellt sich für mich natürlich die Frage, wie gewähre ich einen ausreichenden Sauerstoffaustausch bis in den Frühling. Ich denke mit einem Heizgerät und einer Abdeckung alleine ist da noch nicht genüge getan?
Ich denke das wäre ein Vorteil für eine Sprudelplatte oder den klassischen Oase Iceefree 20, wodurch ja auch ein Sauerstoffaustausch angeregt wird. Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße,
smonkey


----------



## Nori (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Mit dem Abbau der Pumpe (und des Filters??) bist du etwas früh dran - ich mach das Ende Oktober (weil ich nicht ständig vor Ort bin) - wäre ich ständig am Teich würde ich das kurzfristig mit dem Einsetzen von Dauerfrost verbinden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## smonkey (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hi Nori,

naja bei uns ist in den nächsten 14 Tagen schon der erste Frost gemeldet und bis dahin bin ich kaum mehr zu Hause. Daher lieber ein paar Tage früher als im Regen und Eiseskälte. 

Hat noch jemand einen Ratschlag was den Sauerstoffaustausch angeht?

Danke


----------



## samorai (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hallo Smonkey!                                                                              
Eine ganz wichtige Frage zu Deinem Teich,liegt er 1. ebenerdig oder 2. ist er stark heraus gezogen?Zu 2. ist das Ufer oder Mauer zu dünn,könnte der Frost auch von der Seite kommen.Zu 1. bin ich genau der selben Meinung wie Nori.
Der letzte Winter war auch bei uns sehr hart,und habe einfach mal ne Bohrung mit dem Akkuschrauber gemacht,um die Eisdicke zu messen.28 cm kam dabei heraus.Du siehst daran,da ist noch eine menge Wasser bis 1,20m tiefe.
Ich nehme auch nicht die Pumpe aus dem Wasser und bau auch nicht den Filter ab,entleere den Filter nur, mache die Filtermedien sauber und lasse sie ab tropfen.Anschließend baue ich sie wieder ein,um sie einer gewissen Feuchtigkeit aus zu setzen.Bei einer Überwinterung z.B.in beheitzten Räumen, also Ausbau,würde ich sie lieber in ein Gefäß mit Wasser tun(Babywanne,Maurertuppe) oder anderes.


----------



## samorai (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Sauerstoffaustausch gibt es gar nicht,nur Gasaustauch.Du leitest Sauerstoff ein und beförderst dabei den Stickstoff raus.Ganz einfach,da wo die Einleitung des Sauerstoffs passiert wächst das Eis als letztes zu und wenn du jetzt unter dem Eis kucken könntes,dann währe dort ein großer umgedrehter Trichter im Eis.Du entziehst dadurch Deinem Teich die gößte Menge an Stickstoff,ein besseres Verfahren kenne ich nicht.


----------



## smonkey (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Oase Icefree Thermo*

Hallo Samorai,

auch vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Zu Deiner Frage, der Teich ist eigentlich ebenerdig. Da es sich aber um ein Hanghaus handelt ist der Garten an sich terassenförmig. Was bedeutet das der Teich auch von einer Seite Frost von der Seite bekommen könnte

Du hast natürlich absolut recht. "Sauerstoffaustausch" ist der falsche Begriff, ich meinte natürlich die Zufuhr von Sauerstoff an das Wasser.

Um dies aber in ausreichendem Maße zu betätigen, ist meines Wissens eine Umwälzung / Bewegung des Wassers notwendig. Im Sommer geschieht dies in überragendem Maß über die Pumpe und den Bachlauf. Da ich diesen aber auf Grund von Zeitmangel und ersten Frosttemperaturen bereits entfernt haben, steht das Gewässer nun sozusagen still. Ein ausreichendes "Gasaustausch" ist meines Erachtens daher nicht mehr gewährleistet.

Ich habe mir nun erstmal mit einer kleinen Umwälzpumpe (5W, Oase Iceefree 20) beholfen, und lass mich einfach mal überraschen was die schafft. 

Viele Grüße,


----------

